# Maximus Hero vii usb problems



## Locksmith (Sep 26, 2014)

My new build with :

Asus Maximus Hero vii
intel 4790K
16G
GTX970
ssd ocz
keyboard : Roccat Ryos Mk pro
mouse : Logitech G700

Problem :
upon windows 7x64 install.
Chipset drivers installed and rest of hardware inc mouse/kb
+usb 3 drivers

windows boots up and my keyboard and mouse will not function all lights go out as windows 7 logs in. (plugged in back on usb2(both ports))

I can not uninstall or use windows without mouse/k/b so i re-install and do all again and same happens again and again.

on 3rd install i do not install usb 3 drivers and i never get the usb2 fail problem.

latest bios and latest drivers with all..

Can anyone shed some light on this please ?

edit :used drivers from asus site for usb 3, now im thinking should I use the dvd first then update.. .erm ?

posted it also on asus support forum. no results so far..

xHCI issues


FIXED... doh!


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 28, 2014)

Nobody got any idea's about this ? asus forum dead also..

ive had no problems with usb since leaving out usb3 drivers.

if i install usb3 drivers within 12 hours usb2 will fail totally and k/b and mouse will not function..

 shame asus support are total sh1te and web site it slow as hell.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just a random guess, but you could try to load usb3 drivers during the os pre-install phase, when you are on this screen  :







then following the asus guide :

http://www.asus.com/en/support/FAQ/1007523/

Installing those drivers at an early stage could to do the trick...


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks for the post blobster but I don't see how loading the drivers early in the install will stop it corrupting the usb2 ports in time..

suppose its worth a try, but doubt it will achieve working usb2's with usb3 also working in windows without the 3 driver destroying usb2 power.

windows functions ok without the 3 drivers installed.

installing drivers on install of os or after os is in, makes no odds i think..


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 28, 2014)

yes indeed, it doesn't make much sense, i was trying to cover the case where USB3 ports are already fully operational immediately after windows 7 hit the desktop for the time.

Did you venture into the bios and play with USB settings so far ?


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 28, 2014)

at the mo ive disabled xCHI because of the glitch.

I have another win7 install on my spare drive to test on, I don't want to kill this install on the ssd so will test on spare hd.

I also need to try the driver for usb3 of the dvd that came with the board I have been using the latest right from site.

I've searched the net past few days and did find similar problems but only a few with no fix or a clue to one.

What I cant get out my mind is why this does not happen as the usb 3 drivers are installed after the m/b chipset in windows.
Its when its been used for say 12 hours and I boot up I get - no k/b or mouse power(usb2)

will have a play....


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry I'm late but I may have a fix.

Set intel xHCI mode to Smart Auto. Then try booting with EHCI hand-off set to Enabled and then Disabled (one of these should work).


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry for no reply @Ruyki  i gave up and went with xHCI disabled and did'nt install usb 3 drivers.

All as been well since.

Who needs usb 3 anyhow.

also i never installed AI suite and probe rubbish.

i do have some devices missing in Device manager but i can live with that.

apart from no usb 3, The system as been fine since September last year.


----------



## basco (Apr 30, 2015)

i just got the same prob when i install my fresh copy of win7. had that on z87 + now on z97- not on z67+z77
most of the time setting xhci to auto from smart auto helps. or disable during install and after next reboot set to auto

device missing is most of time intel me driver


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

what gets me is..

what's controlling the "Host Controller Interface" with xHCI disabled.


----------



## basco (Apr 30, 2015)

Disabled turns off USB 3.0 entirely and makes all the ports USB 2.0.


quote from other forum:

XHCI Mode = Disabled - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port

XHCI Mode = Enabled - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 3.0 port

XHCI Mode = Auto - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load. If you reboot the OS, the on-board USB 3.0 port again function like a 2.0 port during this reboot BIOS phase before OS USB 3.0 driver load.

XHCI Mode = Smart Auto - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load. If you reboot the OS, during this reboot BIOS phase, BIOS is "Smart" enough to avoid downgrade the USB 3.0 port back to 2.0 functionality before OS USB 3.0 driver load. So Smart Auto is faster than Auto on 2nd boot onward, but Enabled is fastest once you are sure the OS has the USB 3.0 driver installed, because it avoid the switching. Making the on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port is mainly to support OS installation or to support OS that does not have build-in USB 3.0 driver, so that the USB keyboard would still work if the user plug-in a USB keyboard or any other USB devices into the USB 3.0 ports before the OS is installed with the USB 3.0 driver come with the motherboard.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

basco said:


> Disabled turns off USB 3.0 entirely and makes all the ports USB 2.0.



good to know, i don't need usb 3. 

got no hardware that utilizes it.


----------



## basco (Apr 30, 2015)

if ya want post a screenshot of device manager and i can tell ya what drivers ya need


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

basco said:


> if ya want post a screenshot of device manager and i can tell ya what drivers ya need



i have been a pc engineer all my life..

i can sort it pal thanks for the offer, i just like to rant about the ball ache is was when i bought the board..

thanks @basco


----------



## Jon Dark (May 22, 2015)

I have this exact same problem and after troubleshooting with Asus for several hours they RMA'd my board. We'll see if the replacement has the same problems or not...


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 20, 2015)

Forgot to post result...

Got it all sorted thanks basco for pointing out the XHCI modes, really i should read the m/b books lol
@basco


----------



## Browser (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey @Locksmith 

Perhaps you could state what exactly helped you, perhaps updating the first post with the solution/BIOS settings you used, so others in the same situation or even thinking about getting the same hardware might be able to try doing the same.



Locksmith said:


> I've searched the net past few days and did find similar problems but only a few with no fix or a clue to one.



A great example of why it's nice and important to state what/how something helped.


----------



## Lytewings (Mar 18, 2018)

@Locksmith @basco Yes please post results . Just bought this board and spent two days trying to get my mouse and head set and keyboard recognized and still nothing. This post is the first light of day I've seen . 

*update* I kave keyboard working now but in the divice manger I have 3 yellow !usb's and supposively my comp can't find there drivers. Please help!


----------

